# NEW shipping price PLUS 17% off..... best prices ANYWHERE...PERIOD.... seriously bro



## TwisT (Aug 13, 2012)

For the next 4 Days, Aug 14th-17th we're having a DECLINE sales 

event.

So with that said on Aug 14th earn 16% off, On Aug 15th earn 15% off, 

on Aug 16th earn 14% off and on Aug 17th earn 13% OFF by using 

promo code

DECLINE at check out. Discount is on all products 

in the store.  

Also we've lowered our shipping cost for the remainder of the summer 

by 25%.


​



*CJC-1295 w/out DAC (USA) $13.50 each
Buy 1 get 1 FREE
Plus the daily
discount*



*IGF1-DES $40.00 Each
Buy 1 Get 1 FREE
Plus daily discount*



*IGF1-LR3 (USA) $79.99 each
Plus daily discount*



*GHRP-2 (USA) $10.99 each
Buy 1 get 1 FREE
Plus daily
discount*



*Ipamorelin (USA) $10.00 each
Buy 1 get 1 FREE
Plus daily
discount*



*GHRP-6 (USA) $10.99 each
Buy 1 get 1 FREE
Plus daily discount*



*exemestane $34.99
Plus daily
discount*



*GW-501516 $89.99
Plus daily discount*



*Tadalafil
Plus daily discount*

                                                                                                                                      Haste makes waste earn the lowest discount you can by using promo code *DECLINE*! THANK YOU EVEYONE FOR YOUR PATRONAGE!  

Mass Production LLC is your safe, convenient and private online source for research peptides. Quality products and exceptional service are very important to us, and we work hard to bring value to our customers. We source our products from the most reputable companies in the world, and our prices are some of the lowest online.

Ordering online is simple and convenient. You enjoy complete privacy, and can order any time 24x7. Our shopping cart is completely secured using the latest SSL technology, and we protect your information with the highest standards in privacy assurance.
​


----------



## SigNaL7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Great deal guys! Imma stock up!
 Very pleased with your products so far!


----------



## TwisT (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 15, 2012)

15% off today don't delay it will be 14% tomorrow.





TwisT said:


> Thank you!


----------

